# giving kalms to a dog



## Sam1309

has anyone done this, my granny used it on her hyper goldie for months with great effects.

reason for asking is we have a rescue with us with seperation anexity... first night he barked constantly... last night, he barked a few times during the night and appeared distressed and i was wondering if kalms would help for a few days esp over the fireworks..l. then we can making tackling the issue a little easier for him and the neighbours


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I went to Jollyes yesterday and saw lots of things for this so that may be the best way to go but yes, I have used them for animals. 

remember if I gave them to my old collie x or not it was so long ago but I definately used to give them to my horse (guy in the health shop recommended them). We calculated the correct dose and it made life v much better for him. He was an arab and got v stressed with fireworks and "change". They would take the edge off his fear so that eventually they werent necessary. After a couple of Firework seasons he would readily settle in his stable while all the commotion carried on without having them.


----------



## Sam1309

arab's as a rule are very high strung but also very gracefully paced animals and so beautful and regal!!!


what does do you recommend, he is a 6-7kg terrier


----------



## Mum2Heidi

It will be v difficult to dose it down that small. You would need about 1/7th of a tablet. I would be inclined to go to your nearest pet shop and buy something.

Yes, my arab was an amazing lad. I was 44 when I started to ride him, he was 7. Never ridden in my life and he took good care of me from day 1. Ended up doing natural horsemanship with him - he loved it. God bless you Freddie x


----------



## Tapir

I never gave Kalms to Rosie, but she had some tabsfrom the vet but we didnt like giving them her as they really knocked her off her feet.

I used DAP diffusers with success as well at rescue remedy.


----------



## Sam1309

thing is the two local pets at home stores are out of dap. 

i have kalms in the cupboard and was hoping to give him these....


----------



## Sam1309

ok have cut the kalm into 7 pieces and given him abit.... was funn cutting it i can tell you. will see how they react with him so we can adjust it for the evening. think we all need a good nights sleep


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Sam1309 said:


> thing is the two local pets at home stores are out of dap.
> 
> i have kalms in the cupboard and was hoping to give him these....


Your vets might have them however they would be expensive. if you order them Monday and pay extra for 1st class you should get them from Vet medic 0800 387348 Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. They also do the various animal versions of kalms. If as I said you order Monday should get them for Tuesday which would still be in time for the worst of it.collars are £17.29 med to large. £16.99 small.Diffusers £19.49 complete £15.29 refill £16.97 spray. which when I gave the prices to someone on here yesterday said they are cheaper than pets at home.


----------

